

Developing Software Sucks.  Time To Fix It. - BryanLunduke
http://lunduke.com/?p=2036

======
prodigal_erik
Sorry, but I found <http://lunduke-
sdk.com/index.php?title=The_Lunduke_Language> disappointing. It's pretty much
Integer BASIC plus subroutine parameters, with about thirty years of
programming language innovation waiting to be recapitulated. Say I wanted to
write an RSS reader that sorts items by date and/or title. How would I store a
collection of feeds, each of which is a collection of items, when the only
data structure is a map of key/value strings? How would I write a sort that
uses a comparator parameter to learn what order two items should appear in? If
the list is huge, how do I re-sort gradually without freezing the UI? If some
feeds are RSS and others scrape Twitter or something, how do I dispatch to
whichever implementation of getMoreMessages is appropriate for each feed? I
can't remember the last time I had to write an entire application without
being able to do all of these things and more (reflection? plugins? mocks for
testing?) nearly effortlessly, and I doubt many people will be willing to do
without them.

~~~
BryanLunduke
There are, certainly, many new features that can be added to the language
itself. What exists now is powerful enough to build some pretty robust
applications, but more flexibility and power in a language is always good! One
of the (many) reasons this is becoming an open source project... we, as a
community, can decide what new language features are most vital and add as
needed.

------
mikecomstock
I've thought about this before, and I'm betting that a large portion of the
developers on HN have too. For me it always comes back to the fact that any
new language, framework, or SDK on top of an old one simply fragments the
industry even more. When 10 developers come up with 10 different abstractions
of 3 frameworks, you get the exact opposite of what you are trying to
accomplish.

If you want everyone to use the same framework, then my advice - though
somewhat impractical - is to use it, advocate for it, and contribute to the
community.

~~~
BryanLunduke
This approach really does away with those issues. At any point a developer can
utilize any language or framework they like. The top level language and
framework translates to any supported language and framework.

In fact, this reduces fragmentation considerably. (And there is already a
community utilizing the pre-cursor to this language.)

------
mosjeff
It's hard to think that the answer to all of our platforms and languages is
yet another platform and language.

Java set out to solve a very similar problem (write once, run everywhere) and
the issues it ran into didn't involve the language itself but the platform
specific framework/libraries.

Furthermore, let's remember that a developer can build C code on virtually all
major operating systems using various compilers without being encumbered by
licensing issues.

~~~
BryanLunduke
Therein is the fundamental difference. This isn't "write once, run
everywhere". Nor is it a new platform. It is a method for bringing one code
base to many platforms.

------
gerggerg
_it has been developed behind closed doors for over 2 years_

why behind closed doors?

is there any effort to make this an open standard?

